# Cherry Eye Redux



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Gibbs has Cherry Eye and I wanted to get some input. 

I fully understand the surgery to repair Cherry Eye is comparatively routine/simple/safe. However, my understanding is that Cherry Eye itself isn't dangerous, harmful, hurtful or otherwise problematic, and the surgery is primarily "cosmetic". 

The Cherry Eye seems to bother Dana and I more than Gibbs. We feel bad because it makes him LOOK sad. Also, it LOOKS painful to us. We also don't want others to think we neglect him.

I guess I/we are seeking reassurance that we aren't subjecting Gibbs to unnecessary surgery for selfish reasons. 

1. Are there any true health benefits to having the surgery?
2. Can it be done at the same time we have him neutered and chipped? - My thinking is he has to be under anesthesia anyway, which is probably the biggest risk of the surgery.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

I know it's mostly referred to as "cosmetic" but I believe if you don't have the surgery done, the eyelid can dry up over time and lead to further complications down the road. I have heard of people getting the surgery done along with the neuter.

I have been through cherry eye surgery with both of my Havs. We just had our puppy done about a month ago. We didn't do it at the same time as the neuter because we want to wait until he's a little older to be neutered. My 7 year old Hav had the surgery a couple years ago as well. Unfortunately, I just noticed a red blob in the corner of her eye she had the surgery on this weekend, so it looks like it is coming back.  When they do the tuck surgery, they can't guarantee it won't ever come back later on. I don't think it is very common to come back though, don't want to scare you. We have an appointment tomorrow to have it looked at.

All in all, it is a quick and easy surgery and both my Havs had a quick recovery.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Cherry eye redux*



LexiBoo said:


> I know it's mostly referred to as "cosmetic" but I believe if you don't have the surgery done, the eyelid can dry up over time and lead to further complications down the road. I have heard of people getting the surgery done along with the neuter.
> 
> I have been through cherry eye surgery with both of my Havs. We just had our puppy done about a month ago. We didn't do it at the same time as the neuter because we want to wait until he's a little older to be neutered. My 7 year old Hav had the surgery a couple years ago as well. Unfortunately, I just noticed a red blob in the corner of her eye she had the surgery on this weekend, so it looks like it is coming back.  When they do the tuck surgery, they can't guarantee it won't ever come back later on. I don't think it is very common to come back though, don't want to scare you. We have an appointment tomorrow to have it looked at.
> 
> All in all, it is a quick and easy surgery and both my Havs had a quick recovery.





Gibbs Mom and Dad;6g00161 said:


> Gibbs has Cherry Eye and I wanted to get some input.
> 
> I fully understand the surgery to repair Cherry Eye is comparatively routine/simple/safe. However, my understanding is that Cherry Eye itself isn't dangerous, harmful, hurtful or otherwise problematic, and the surgery is primarily "cosmetic".
> 
> ...


My thoughts are probably different than everyone else's on the forum but here they are. Tyler has had a cherry eye since he was very young, not sure of the exact age now, as it's been a long time. We brought him to a very well known ophthalmologist where we lived at the time and, believe it or not, were told that unless it ever "popped out", it was not necessary to have surgery. The vet actually went so far as to show us how it would look if it did pop out. Not a pretty sight!!! To this day, and Tyler is 16 years old, he still has his cherry eye and has never, ever had any issues and/or complications with it. It's not huge but is noticeable and does not seem to bother him at all.

That's my experience and I'm not saying that it is for everyone. We just went with this well known ophthamologist's recommendation. Good luck with whatever you decide as it can only be your decision and if I were going to have it done, I would inquire about having it done during neutering as you don't want him to go through being anesthesized more than necessary.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

My understanding that the biggest risk is the surgery (anesthesia). I would do it at the same time he is neutered.


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

Bentley also has cherry eye in one eye and I have been holding off on surgery because I don't want to put him through it. He had it before he was neutered and I asked about combining the surgeries but my vet said I should take him to a specialist for his eye. His comes and goes and doesn't seem to bother him although when it is more out I sometimes feel like he tears more. The other thing I had heard was that if they have one cherry eye that the other one will probably come out. So far that hasn't happened for us and he will be two in November and his first one showed up before 6 months of age. I've also wondered if we really need to fix it.


----------

